

Ask NH: When is it better to launch? - jimbobimbo

Hello,<p>I'm readying a service targeted on small/mid-size businesses. Does anyone have any suggestions on when is it better to actually launch? My fear is that if any of my marketing activities will be wasted if I launch during the holidays season, due to slow down in business operations (service is not retail-oriented), but waiting till the new year's is kind of ridiculious...<p>Any suggestions?<p>Thanks.
======
exline
The ideal time to launch was yesterday, but that's already over. So the next
best option is today, followed by tomorrow. There are very few apps/products
where launching early with out a big marketing pitch will hurt. Judging by the
fact that you are asking for advice here, I'm guessing you do not have a
million dollar marketing budget.

It would be far better to launch now, get some initial users, improve your
product based on their feedback and then really turn on the marketing effort.
The key thing is to get started now, start getting users. Find out how they
use your product, find out what they like or don't like.

------
byoung2
Maybe soft-launch now and launch again in the new year? I've found that
businesses take a long time to commit to signing up for services (3-6 months
or more). At the same time, many businesses either try to squeeze these
purchases into the prior year's books, or wait until next year's budget.
Launching early gives you time to wait them out, and it gives them the
opportunity to either buy early or think about it over the holidays.

------
twidlit
This is the best written post i have ever read with regards to launching.
[http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2009/03/dont-
launch.htm...](http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2009/03/dont-launch.html)

Summary: there are two types of launch - product and marketing launch. do the
former ASAP, the latter when you have all your ducks in a row.

------
niico
When is it better to launch? Yesterday

